# Suche: Beckhoff CX1010 + NT



## madmaxx126 (6 Juli 2011)

Hallo,

Ich werde bald die Komponenten für meine Haussteuerung bestellen und wollte vorher noch hier im Forum fragen ob vielleicht jemand eine Beckhoff CX1010 + K-Bus Netzteil übrig hat. Ein paar Eingangsklemmen KL1408 könnt ich auch noch gebrauchen.

lg
MadMaxx


----------



## chrischio (12 Juli 2011)

Hallo,
Ich hätte noch einen CX9000 hier rumliegen!
Der ist mehr als ausreichend für eine Gebäudeautomatisierung!

bei Interesse PN!


----------



## madmaxx126 (15 Juli 2011)

Hallo Chrischio,

Danke für das Angebot, ich bin aber schon fündig geworden. 

lg
MadMaxx


----------

